# things have been bad the past week



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

quite smelly yet no more or less comments at work. things that ive done differently, came back from a very drinky stag do 2 weeks ago, opened a new bottle of probiotic, started cycling to work again after using the car since the bike was broke for about 3 weeks, ate smoked mackeral, did squats with a barbell (not done that since a week before lg/fbo began), stopped using my normal toothpaste, tried using a coccyx wedge at work which not only didnt work but brought on an agitated feeling in the bottom of my pelvic bone that ive not felt since i last tried to use a rowing machine (used to use rowing machines all the time then just generated an intolerance, like a rubbing feeling down there). I've also been smoking weed and tmi ladies but i had been abstaining from doing what guys do when theyre single/bored but I had started up again.

I did have things at a point where I was virtually stink free. I've not done hypopressive abdominals since I had a very unsettling pain in my diaphram a few weeks back, I'm going to start doing them again.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

What's a coccyx wedge? You could try a non-flatulence diet as quite a few people here do. It's very limiting but people wouldn't do it if it didn't work for them. I basically have porridge for breakfast, lunch is unsure at the moment but I'm wavering between toast and rice cakes, and dinner is the usual meat or fish with low fodmap veges. By rights, even if you do still have constipation from incomplete evacuation, a bland, low FODMAP diet should ease a lot of symptoms. If there's no gas in there, then no gas can leak out. The rowing machine is interesting as I've often wondered whether loose abdominal muscles has anything to do with PFD. Mine lost a lot of their tone after childbirth but sit-ups would probably cure that.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

Westr, out of curiosity, if there are no more or less comments than is usual, how to tell that the odor is worse? Can you detect it yourself?

Coccyx cushion/wedge is a thing to sit on which is inclined, and therefore forces lower back to assume natural curvature instead of lumbar kyphosis slump. The section cut away from the area of the coccyx also takes pressue of the tail bone which is pain relieving for some people with nerve/back problem.


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

pengu said:


> I think jacking off makes it worse. Tightens the muscles there. Especially if you tense your penis when you're wacking it


I've noticed this as well


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

I think, we have talked about this recently?

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/165639-weird-new-theory/?p=929778

Maybe it would be like kegel exercise for pelvic floor, which might strengthen muscles if done regularly ... but I guess that is what you are hint at, that pelvic floor is made too strong which makes odor problem worse?

I am not sure, but maybe for some it is problem. After all, most have different causes for their odor so maybe some things make worse for some and not for others.

On a real world note, most of the things people say on the lines of "masturbation causing X medical problem" are completely false. While it may not be socially OK, modern doctors tend to now think that it is like cardio work out, and is healthy for body and mind. It also reduces chances of certain cancers apparently.


----------

